# Havoc 14 months



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

My naked 14 month old


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

He's a beautiful naked boy!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

very striking)


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

Handsome looking dog...


----------



## wolfman (Mar 24, 2011)

nice shot..handsome boy..


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

MY Havoc is nine months--I hope that he's as handsome as yours.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

:wub::wub:

He is just so stunning. He get's more and more handsome with every passing day!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm honestly drooling, that's the extent of my critique


----------



## HEINOLFGSD (May 9, 2011)

Absolutely stunning! :wub:


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

Handsome! Seems like he is quite a bit bigger from two weeks ago or maybe it's just my imagination LOL He looks awesome, Maris.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

He is stunning!!! I see there are more than one Havoc around here! My Havoc is just over 4. My hubby has decided the next female is Mayhem. Great minds must think alike  

Also I see you are in KS. Are you planning on going to the gSDCA NAtionals in Topeka? I have my Havoc entered in one day of agility and the temperament test.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

This is exactly what I like to see with a WGSL dog. Nothing too extreme and very athletic looking. Great looking boy you've got there.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

Thank you guys for the wonderful comments! I really appreciate it 

KSdogowner, nope hes the same size Havoc LOL. He does look bigger in stacks 

I think he is like 25 1/2 or 3/4 at the withers I can't remember now, I want to say just under 26"




Kayos and Havoc said:


> He is stunning!!! I see there are more than one Havoc around here! My Havoc is just over 4. My hubby has decided the next female is Mayhem. Great minds must think alike
> 
> Also I see you are in KS. Are you planning on going to the gSDCA NAtionals in Topeka? I have my Havoc entered in one day of agility and the temperament test.


LOL idk if you saw but I have a 15 week old female named Mayhem ROFL. Great minds do think alike!

I am probably going to attend just to socialize and meet people and enjoy the show. But I am not entered. I am a USA member so I cannot enter my dogs in any of the WDA events except NASS unfortunately.  Otherwise I would probably be entered in the show atleast.



Lucy Dog said:


> This is exactly what I like to see with a WGSL dog. Nothing too extreme and very athletic looking. Great looking boy you've got there.


Yes me too! He exactly what I like in a WGSL. He is EXTREMELY athletic too. 

Thank you


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Kayos and Havoc said:


> He is stunning!!! I see there are more than one Havoc around here! My Havoc is just over 4. My hubby has decided the next female is Mayhem. Great minds must think alike





4TheDawgies said:


> LOL idk if you saw but I have a 15 week old female named Mayhem ROFL. Great minds do think alike!


Both of you guys stink! :laugh: I've had Havoc and Mayhem on my list for years, right after I named my cat Chaos 4 years ago.

I'll just have to think of other names since you guys are on the same "evil" theme. :laugh: You guys are making me think too much.

Havoc is absolutely gorgeous, I think he looks amazing! :wub:


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

LaRen616 said:


> Both of you guys stink! :laugh: I've had Havoc and Mayhem on my list for years, right after I named my cat Chaos 4 years ago.
> 
> I'll just have to think of other names since you guys are on the same "evil" theme. :laugh: You guys are making me think too much.
> 
> Havoc is absolutely gorgeous, I think he looks amazing! :wub:


Hehe atleastwe live far enough away. So you can still do it! 

Thank you


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

4TheDawgies said:


> Hehe atleastwe live far enough away. So you can still do it!
> 
> Thank you


Very true!

M next names will be Fury for a girl and Slayer for a boy.

Other names on my list: Havoc, Mayhem, Grim, Corrupt, Villain and Venom


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Your Havoc is one handsome fellow!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I was going to comment about his coat, but I see he is naked.  He has a pleasing topline. I know, that isn't an official critique. LOL It isn't as extreme as some of the show lines and he actually has a whither. His croup should be longer. Excellent angulation in front, but his upper arm is quite short and this will restrict his reach. I see this type of shoulder in many of the show lines and many have to lift in front in order to reach well. They can't open up enough in the shoulder to move totally freely. Good to Very good angulations in the rear. I can not see his feet or his pasterns. Very good underline though many of the show people may feel that he has too much tuck up (I was surprised at a seminar I attended what they want for an underline). Good color and head, though I would like to see a bit better secondary sex characteristics.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Aw what a handsome boy! :wub:


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

He is handsome!!


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

lovely


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

4TheDawgies said:


> My naked 14 month old


Naked is good, you can see him better. Hard to see the pasterns, though.
Not super masculine but he is only 14 months.
Another year and WATCH OUT.
Beautiful boy.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

lhczth said:


> I was going to comment about his coat, but I see he is naked.  He has a pleasing topline. I know, that isn't an official critique. LOL It isn't as extreme as some of the show lines and he actually has a whither. His croup should be longer. Excellent angulation in front, but his upper arm is quite short and this will restrict his reach. I see this type of shoulder in many of the show lines and many have to lift in front in order to reach well. They can't open up enough in the shoulder to move totally freely. Good to Very good angulations in the rear. I can not see his feet or his pasterns. Very good underline though many of the show people may feel that he has too much tuck up (I was surprised at a seminar I attended what they want for an underline). Good color and head, though I would like to see a bit better secondary sex characteristics.


Thank you Lisa  
We are in agreement on all things. especially the croup and upper arm. I decided to take this stack because it was such a nice one with such a nice background over letting feet and pasterns be visable. I personally like both his feet and pasterns and have received a lot of compliments on how tight they are. 
I personally like his tuck up, I think its good right where it is, a little bit more would be too much though. When he isn't naked I am interested to see how it looks. He gets QUITE the coat in the winter (and he was still a puppy last winter) so I am interested to see how much he will change. 

I also agree he could use more secondary sex characteristics but I am giving him a break for his age. His sire has a really great head and Havoc is on track to having a very similar head. 



PaddyD said:


> Naked is good, you can see him better. Hard to see the pasterns, though.
> Not super masculine but he is only 14 months.
> Another year and WATCH OUT.
> Beautiful boy.


I expect to see more secondary sex characteristics when he is older. I am giving him a chance since hes only 14 months. But compared to sisters he is very masculine. If he doesn't get anymore then I would be disappointed. 

Thank you


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Beautiful dog!!!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Handsome young boy....congrats!

@Lauren.....don't forget to add to your list....."Taboo, Reaper, Slash, Blade, Arsen & Wiji." LOL!


----------

